# Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September


*MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen​**Am Mittwoch den 24.08.2016 wurde um 20.45 Uhr im MDR im Rahmen der Sendereihe "Exakt - die Story" ein Beitrag mit dem Titel "Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln" ausgestrahlt:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319358

Selbstverständlich haben wir das angeschaut, ich habe das dann auch live während der Sendung kommentiert.

Beim Anschauen stellte man schnell fest, dass viele Fakten aus dem Film nicht stimmten, falsch oder verzerrend dargestellt wurden, wie es leider viel zu oft ist, wenn öffentlich - rechtliche Sender übers Angeln berichten.

Klar war auch, dass bei einer "Live-Kommentierung" nicht alle Punkte richtig erfasst und dargestellt werden können.

Da zu vermuten war, dass der DAFV, der auf eine solche bundesweit ausgestrahlte Sendung natürlich reagieren müsste, auf Grund seiner "Kompetenz" in "Lobby- und Öffentlichkeits"arbeit"" wohl kaum etwas dazu schreiben wird, wollte ich in aller Ruhe nächsten Monat (September) mich daran machen, die einzelnen Punkte auseinander zu nehmen und die Fehler der Sendung aufzuweisen.
Damit die Angler trotzdem wieder informiert werden, auch wenn der DAFV dazu wieder schweigt, dessen Aufgabe das eigentlich wäre.

*Tolle Arbeit vom Landesverband sächsischer Angler und Geschäftsführer Jens Felix!!*
Gestern Abend kam ich dann nach Hause und bin durch ein Posting eines Mitgliedes darauf aufmerksam geworden, dass mir schon jemand die Arbeit abgenommen hatte!!
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4566082#post4566082

Der LVSA e.V.!!!

Aber nicht nur das, auf meine Mail um 22 Uhr 25, ob wir die Stellungnahme bei uns auch im Wortlaut veröffentlichen dürfen, antwortete Geschäftsführer Jens Felix noch um 22 Uhr 35!!

DAS nenne ich Engagement für Angler und das Angeln!!!

Und nicht nur das, heute morgen telefonierten wir zur Endabstimmung schon kurz nach 7 Uhr miteinander....

Wenn man überlegt, wie sich DAFV oder viele andere Landesverbände und deren Funktionäre in so einer Situation verhalten hätte??????

Auch wenn ich einzelne Punkte vielleicht im Detail anders dargestellt hätte, ist diese Stellungnahme in der faktischen Ausarbeitung wie im Fazit sowohl stimmig wie anglerfeundlich.

*Dass hier wieder einmal mehr ein Landesverband die Arbeit des Bundesverbandes machen muss, sollte den DAFV zutiefst beschämen, angesichts der Millionenbeträge, welche dieser Verband von organisierten Angelfischern über die Landesverbände und deren Vereine abschöpft.*

Und es freut mich auch zutiefst, dass nun neben den Niedersachsen (AV-NDS: http://www.av-nds.de/) mit dem  LVSA in Sachsen ein zweiter Landesverband deutlich in Richtung Angler, Angeln, gute Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit geht.

Ich bedanke mich daher nochmals ausdrücklich für die Erlaubnis, die Stellungnahme auch bei uns im Wortlaut zu veröffentlichen!

*Homepage:*
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=index

*Link zur Stellungnahme:*
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=131


Thomas Finkbeiner
--------------------------------------------------------------------​*Stellungnahme im Wortlaut*

*Positionen des Präsidiums des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V. (LVSA) zum MDR-Fernsehbeitrag „Machtpoker um Fisch – Millionenhobby Angeln“*

*Am 24.08.2016 um 20:45 Uhr wurde im Rahmen eines dreißigminütigen Fernsehbeitrages im öffentlich-rechtlichen MDR-Fernsehen ein Beitrag über das Angeln in der Sendung „Exakt – Die Story“ ausgestrahlt. Der mit dem Beitragstitel „Machtpoker um Fisch – Millionenhobby Angeln“ titulierte Kurzfilm sollte bei Anglern, Tierschützern und Wissenschaftlern nachhaken sowie differenzierte Ursachen, Lösungsansätze und Perspektiven aufzeigen, die für oder auch gegen das Angeln und eine Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer durch Angler sprechen.
Es wurde hier auf den gesellschaftlichen und wirtschaftlichen Stand des Angelns, auf Tierschutzaspekte und auf Gewässerbewirtschaftungsaspekte eingegangen. Dazu wurden unterschiedlichste Standpunkte verschiedener Akteure ausgestrahlt, auf die in diesem Positionspapier auszugsweise eingegangen werden soll. Insbesondere auf sehr kontroverse Aussagen zur tatsächlichen Ist-Situation innerhalb der Anglerschaft, bezogen auf die sächsischen Anglerverbände, soll
eingegangen werden. *

These 1:
*„Ein Angelschein ist schnell gemacht und günstig!“ *
In Sachsen gilt die gesetzliche Fischereischein- und Erlaubnisscheinpflicht. Der umgangssprachliche Begriff „Angelschein“ ist an genaue gesetzliche Normen gebunden und trennt sich in den Sachkundenachweis (Fischereischein) und in die Erlaubnis, das jeweilige Gewässer beangeln zu dürfen (Erlaubnisschein). Dem Fischereischein geht ein Lehrgang zur Sachkunde voraus, der für den einzelnen Angler verpflichtend ist. Der Fischereischein allein reicht nicht zum Angeln aus!
Nur zusätzlich mit dem Erlaubnisschein darf der Angler in Sachsen das Angeln ausüben. Dieser kostet nicht nur Geld, welches für die Bewirtschaftung und den Erhalt der Gewässer genutzt wird. Innerhalb unseres Verbandes sind darüber hinaus Maßnahmen zum Umwelt- und Naturschutz für unsere heimischen Gewässer verpflichtend. Die Ausübung des Angelns in Sachsen bedarf weit mehr als den bloßen Besitz eines Dokumentes. 


These 2:
*„Angler ziehen aus deutschen Binnengewässern pro Jahr ca. 45.000 Tonnen Fisch, Berufsfischer dagegen ca. 4.500 Tonnen Fisch, also nur ein Zehntel davon.“*

Die Darstellung im Beitrag zielt mutmaßlich darauf ab, dass durch Angler das Abfischen im großen Stil betrieben wird, was wiederum einen negativen Einfluss auf die Gewässer hat. Allerdings ist die Realität eine ganz andere. In Sachsen findet aufgrund der lokalen Bedingungen zum Großteil die Karpfenteichwirtschaft statt. Diese ist jedoch der Aquakultur zuzuordnen. Folgende Zahlen, basierend auf dem Jahresbericht zur Deutschen Binnenfischerei und Binnenaquakultur 2014 (BRÄMICK), stellen einen ganz anderen Blickwinkel auf die Realität zur Fischentnahme durch Angler dar. 







Sachsens Angler, egal ob Mitglied oder Nichtmitglied im Verband, haben im Jahr 2014 insgesamt 256 Tonnen Fisch aus den heimischen Gewässern entnommen. Dem gegenüber steht eine Zahl von 3.844 Tonnen durch Berufsfischer in Stand- und Fließgewässern. Eine übermäßige Abfischung durch Angler findet de facto nicht statt. 


These 3: 
*Das Angeln wird mittlerweile von einigen schon öffentlich gleichgesetzt mit häuslicher Gewalt oder brutalen Raubüberfällen und einige Organisationen fordern sogar die Abschaffung der Angelfischerei.*

Eine solche Aussage entbehrt jeglicher fachlichen, gesetzlichen, insbesondere aber jeder vernünftigen Grundlage. Das Angeln ist eine der selektivsten und umweltverträglichsten Methoden überhaupt, die Fischerei auszuüben. Ernstzunehmende Tierschutzorganisationen, welche ihre Aussage auf wissenschaftlicher und nicht auf subjektiver Basis betreiben, bestätigen dies sogar. Als Beispiel dient folgender Artikel der Umweltorganisation Greenpeace.
https://www.greenpeace.de/themen/meere/fischerei/welche-fangmethoden-gibt-es#Angeln

Die Gleichsetzung mit häuslicher Gewalt ist nicht weniger als eine Diffamierung einer gesamten Bevölkerungsgruppe und die Herabwürdigung ehrenamtlichen Engagements. Wir Angler setzen uns mit Anfeindungen gegen uns und unsere Passion sachlich auseinander, aber tut das die Gegenseite genauso? Tierschutz ergibt sich aus der menschlichen Reflexion des eigenen Handelns, nicht jedoch aus Vermutungen selbsternannter Tierrechtler! 
Der Grundgedanke, der in den Beispielen aufgeführten organisierten Tierschützer zugrunde liegt, ist offensichtlich das Streben nach einem Grundrecht für Tiere auf Unversehrtheit. 
Können denn diese uns anfeindenden Personen mit Ihrem Lebensstil jene Unversehrtheit gewähren? 
Wie viele Würmer, Mäuse, Feldhamster und andere Tiere werden eigentlich gestört oder getötet, um die Zutaten für vegane Lebensmittel zu ernten? 
Wer nimmt für sich das Recht in Anspruch, Regeln und Verbote für Andere aufzustellen und selbst tagtäglich Handlungen auszuführen, bei denen Tiere zu Schaden kommen können? 
Dies ist eine Doppelmoral, die innerhalb der letzten Jahre zunehmend Einzug gehalten hat und ethisch äußerst fragwürdig ist.

These 4:
*„Nach deutschem Tierschutzgesetz ist es verboten, Tieren Schmerzen zuzufügen, vor allem, wenn man Fische nicht zum Essen fängt.“*

Ob und inwiefern Fische überhaupt Schmerz empfinden können, wurde im Beitrag eingehend durch Herrn Professor Dr. Arlinghaus betrachtet. Aufgrund seiner wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen hält er es für nahezu ausgeschlossen, dass man Fischen durch die Angelfischerei Schmerzen zufügt, oder folgenschweren Stress aussetzt. 
Diese Betrachtung teilen wir uneingeschränkt. 
Die Mitnahme des gefangenen Fisches zum Zweck des Verzehrs ist in dieser Diskussion jedoch nur einer unter mehreren Aspekten. 
In der bereits im Jahr 2013 veröffentlichten Stellungnahme „Position des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e. V. zum Trophäenfischen“ wurde unter Anderem diese Problematik thematisiert.
Darin finden sich Argumente gegen eine generelle Entnahmepflicht gefangener, maßiger Fische. So sei es beispielsweise sinnvoll, einen Fisch zurückzusetzen, welcher noch nicht abgelaicht hat und ihm somit eine Chance auf Reproduktion zu gewähren. Schließlich sei das auch im Sinne der Hege und damit Grundlage für ein biologisches Gleichgewicht des Gewässers. (nachzulesen unter:
http://landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=32


These 5:
*„Jetzt bekommen die Fischereibetriebe noch mehr Konkurrenz, durch die Hobbyangler.“*
Die Fischereibetriebe und Angler konkurrieren nicht, sie sind sogar in Organisationen wie dem Sächsischen Landesfischereiverbandes e. V. gemeinsam vertreten. Entgegen der Darstellung werden in diesen Organisationen die Interessen der heimischen Fischerei vor die Interessen Einzelner gestellt.
Angler und Fischer bewirtschaften die heimischen Gewässer schon seit Jahrzehnten gemeinsam. Von einer Konkurrenz ist dabei nicht zu sprechen. Anglerverbände haben in der Regel wenig Interesse an der Bewirtschaftung der typisch warmen und nährstoffreichen Gewässer der Karpfenteichwirtschaft.
Sie sind auf wintersichere Gewässer angewiesen, die nicht jedes Jahr abgefischt werden müssen. Die Angler sind seit Jahrzehnten eine wichtige Einnahmequelle für die Berufsfischerei, sei es bei Besatz, bei gewässernahen Dienstleistungen oder eben beim Angeln selbst. Angler und Fischer profitieren voneinander und sind in manchen Bereichen sogar voneinander abhängig.

These 6:
*Anglern fehlt die Kompetenz des Berufsfischers. Aufgrund mangelhafter Fachkenntnisse besteht beispielsweise durch falschen Besatz eine Verzerrung und Destabilisierung der Unterwasserwelt.*
Das Sächsische Fischereigesetz sieht, ganz gleich ob Fischer oder Angler, für die Bewirtschaftung der sächsischen Gewässer einen Hegeplan vor. Nach diesem Hegeplan, der auf wissenschaftlichen Normen basiert, muss die fischereiliche Bewirtschaftung vorgenommen werden. Ein einzelner Angler ist dazu sicher kaum in der Lage, muss er innerhalb des Verbandes auch nicht. Für diese Aufgabe unterhalten unsere fischereiausübungsberechtigten Verbände in Sachsen Geschäftsstellen mit ausgebildeten Fachkräften. 
Diese bewirtschaften die Gewässer dann in Abstimmung mit Behörden und unter Anleitung von ausgebildeten Gewässerwarten aus den Vereinen vor Ort nach gesetzlichen
und nach fachlichen Gesichtspunkten.
Ein willkürlicher Besatz wird dadurch im Gegensatz zu nicht an Anglerverbände verpachtete Gewässer vermieden. Besatzfische für unsere Angelgewässer werden explizit nur durch unsere heimischen Berufsfischer aus der unmittelbaren Umgebung bezogen. Die Anglerverbände beteiligen sich mit eigenen Beitragsgeldern der Mitglieder und mit Arbeitsleistung sogar an wichtigen Hegeprojekten, wie an der Erhaltung des Europäischen Aals, der Äsche oder an der Wiederansiedlung des
Atlantischen Lachses im Elbesystem. Mittels Fangkarten, die durch Angler in Sachsen gesetzesgemäß geführt werden müssen, ist eine Anpassung an sich ändernde Verhältnisse im und am Gewässer stets möglich. Diese Fangstatistiken werden schon seit vielen Jahren in den Geschäftsstellen der Anglerverbände ausgewertet und fortgeschrieben, stets unter Einhaltung des Hegeplans.
Allein in Sachsen investieren die drei fischereiausübungsberechtigten Regionalverbände mit ihren
Mitgliedern Maßnahmen im Wert von ca. 3 Millionen Euro pro Jahr, alles aus eigenen Mitteln und das sogar noch freiwillig. Viele Gewässer würde es ohne Angler überhaupt nicht mehr geben. 

*Fazit:

Eine Bewertung einzelner Faktoren sollte aus unserer Sicht allein unter Berücksichtigung des tatsächlich vorliegenden Sachstandes erfolgen. Darüber hinaus nur auf solider Grundlagenforschung sowie in Zusammenarbeit zwischen Gewässernutzern und dafür geeigneten Forschungseinrichtungen.
Die Mentalität „ich bin dagegen“ ist ein gesellschaftliches Problem. Die Auseinandersetzung mit den Fakten zeigt jedoch, dass es keinen vernünftigen Grund gibt, dieses auf dem Rücken der Angler auszutragen. Die Aussagen von Herrn Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus vom IGB in Berlin spiegeln Ist-Zustände aufgrund zahlreicher Forschungsergebnisse wider. Diese werden stets innerhalb der sächsischen Anglerverbände berücksichtigt.

Meinungen, Mutmaßungen und daraus resultierende Forderungen zu Verboten begegnen uns tagtäglich. Besonders im Zeitalter der sozialen und modernen Medien entstehen schnell Verzerrungen im Meinungsbild für oder gegen eine bestimmte Sache. Diskussionen sind häufig subjektiv und emotional geprägt. Eine repräsentative Darstellung ist jedoch nur auf Grundlage fundierter Kenntnisse und ganzheitlicher Betrachtung möglich.

Leider stellen wir zunehmend fest, dass derjenige oft Recht bekommt, der am lautesten schreit und nicht derjenige, der faktenbasierend die Interessen einer großen Masse vertritt. Dies ist ein gesellschaftliches Problem, welches in der heutigen Zeit leider auf viele Lebensbereiche übertragbar ist. Deshalb ist es für uns sächsische Angler stets weiterhin wichtig, uns mit Fakten auseinanderzusetzen und diese unvoreingenommen zu bewerten. Wir sind für eine objektive Fach- und Sachebene, statt für emotionales Tun und selbstgerechtes Richten anderer.

Ohne das Angeln und die Angler, und das wird im Schlussteil des Fernsehbeitrages richtig erwähnt, werden unsere heimischen Gewässer zukünftig nicht mehr das sein, was sie sind oder einst waren – ein Stück Natur und Kulturlandschaft innerhalb unserer sächsischen Heimat.

Präsidium des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e. V. 
*
-------------------------------------------------------------​
*Und es geht weiter *:
Präsident Uwe Bülau von Sachsen-Anhalt hat mich gerade kontaktiert, nachdem ich in einer Mail alle LV auf diese Veröffentlichung aufmerksam machte, dass auch sein Verband dazu eine Stellungnahme veröffentlicht hatte:
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/images/pdf/aktuell/2016/Zuschauermeinung_zur_Sendung_Exakt.pdf

Auch hier habe ich nachgefragt, ob wir das im Wortlaut bringen dürfen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------​
*Sachsen-Achse steht.*

Auch der AV-Niedersachsen hat sich klar positioniert:
https://www.facebook.com/anglerverb...354821712303/1092104297537355/?type=3&theater
Sie unterstützen die Position vom LVSA voll und ganz und empfehlen DRINGEND! die Position des LVSA zu lesen!

---------------------------------------------------------​
Ich freue mich ausserordentlich, gerade auch die Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen im Wortlaut von Uwe Bülau, dem Präsidenten des Landesanglerverband Sachsen Anhalt e.V erhalten zu haben. 

Nachfolgend sein Statement auf der Seite des LAV SA; dann die Stellungnahme durch Herrn Jarosz vom Verband an den MDR. 

---------------------------------------------------------​*Stellungnahme Präsident Bülau, LAV Sachsen Anhalt*

http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/
Liebe Anglerinnen und Angler,

am 24.08.2016 wurde von MDR Sachsen-Anhalt gegen 20:45 Uhr in der Sendung "Exakt - Die Story" unter anderem ein Ausschnitt aus einem Interview, welches ich mit dem MDR geführt habe, gesendet. Dieses Interview dauerte ca. 1,5 Stunden. Unter anderem wurde auch über die 16 verschiedenen Fischereigesetze und die damit nicht bundesweit einheitlichen Anforderungen zum Erlangen des Fischereischeins gesprochen, da Fischereirecht in die Hoheit der einzelnen Bundesländer fällt. Der kurze Ausschnitt aus diesem Gespräch, welcher ausgestrahlt wurde, ist daher leider aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.

Die in Sachsen-Anhalt geltenden rechtlichen Grundlagen sind dadurch nicht richtig wiedergegeben worden. Dies wird sicher allen unseren Anglerinnen und Anglern aufgefallen sein.

Das könnte natürlich unterm Strich dazu führen, dass Zuschauer zu der Auffassung gekommen sein könnten, dass es in Sachsen-Anhalt nicht erforderlich ist, einen ordentlichen Lehrgang zur Vorbereitung und zum Ablegen der Fischereiprüfung zu besuchen. Ich bitte euch daher, falls dies als Anfrage an euch herangetragen wird, richtig zu stellen, dass in Sachsen-Anhalt zwingend ein Pflichtlehrgang zum Erwerb eines Fischereischeines erforderlich ist.


Uwe Bülau
Präsident LAV Sachsen-Anhalt e.V.

---------------------------------------------------------​
Schreiben LAV-SA an den MDR; Gerhard Jarosz
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/images/pdf/aktuell/2016/Zuschauermeinung_zur_Sendung_Exakt.pdf

*
Zuschauermeinung zur Sendung Exakt – Die Story
„Machtpoker um Fisch – Millionenhobby Angeln“​*vom 24.08.2016 20.45 Uhr

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,
mit Freude konnte ich feststellen, dass sich der MDR in regelmäßigen Abständen immer wieder auf die eine oder andere Weise dem Thema Angelfischerei zuwendet, sei es mit Bezug zum Kormoran oder wie im vorliegenden Beitrag, mit Bezug zum Tierschutz. Dabei ist es auch für mich selbstverständlich, dass es unterschiedliche Sichtweisen geben kann, die wenn sie gesellschaftlich relevant sind, auch der Aufmerksamkeit eines ÖffentlichRechtlichen Senders bedürfen. Deshalb war ich nicht schlecht erstaunt über die Auswahl einiger, für den Inhalt zeichnenden Protagonisten. Aber nun zum Beitrag.

Zu Beginn der Moderation wird festgestellt, „so ein Angelschein ist schnell gemacht und günstig“. Diese Darstellung ist nicht gut recherchiert und entspricht nicht der Realität. Für den Erwerb des Fischereischeins in Sachsen-Anhalt ist vom Gesetzgeber ein 30 stündiger Pflichtlehrgang mit anschließender mündlicher und schriftlicher Prüfung erforderlich. Aus einem Fragenkatalog mit über 600 Einzelfragen, die 4 Wissensbereiche umfassen, sind 60 in einer schriftlichen Prüfung zu beantworten. Erst nach bestandener schriftlicher Prüfung, erfolgt die Zulassung zur mündlichen Prüfung. Auch hier gibt es eindeutige Vorgaben des Gesetzgebers. Erst wenn der Prüfling auch diese bestanden hat, darf er einen Fischereischein beantragen. Und ob der Erwerb eines Fischereischeins günstig ist, liegt wohl eher im Auge des Betrachters. So kostet die Teilnahme an einem Vorbereitungslehrgang in Sachsen-Anhalt mal schnell ab 70,00 €, die Prüfungsgebühr z.Z. 56,00 €, der Fischereischein für ein Jahr 13,70 € inkl. Fischereiabgabe und der dann noch zu erwerbende Fischereierlaubnisschein, entweder als Tages-, Wochen-, oder Jahreskarte bzw. Mitgliedsbeitrag eines Vereins. Da sind mal schnell 200,00 € und mehr zusammen.

Allein dieser Fakt entlarvt auch die Behauptung des Herr Dr. Haferbeck als falsch und interessengesteuert, da er nach seiner eigenen Aussage als ehemaliger Behördenleiter mit verantwortlich für zu erwerbende und abrufbereite Fach- und Sachkunde von Fischereischeininhabern war. Seine berufliche Neuorientierung ist zu begrüßen, führt sie somit nicht zu befürchtenden Schaden durch eine Fachbehörde. Das aber der MDR einer versprengten, mit missionarischem Eifer und anderer zweifelhaften Mitteln agierenden Randgruppe für vegetarische Ernährung eine Bühne bietet und zulässt, ein gesundes, hochwertiges und wertvolles Nahrungsmittel zu diskreditieren, ist schon erstaunlich. Dabei wird billigend die Verunglimpfung von zehntausenden Mitgliedern eines anerkannten Naturschutzvereins in Kauf genommen.

In der Moderation wird weiterhin die Frage gestellt: 
„Aber wer profitiert von diesem Angelfieber und wer nicht?“, 
um dann dem Zuschauer eine Antwort zu suggerieren, die ebenfalls nicht der Realität entspricht. Die einfache Gegenüberstellung der gefangenen Tonnagen der „Freizeitangler  mit 45.000 t Fisch/Jahr im Vergleich zu den Berufsfischern mit 4.500 t Fisch – „das ist gerade mal ein Zehntel“ – gibt keinerlei Antwort auf Vergleichbarkeit, Naturverträglichkeit, Nachhaltigkeit oder gar auf gesamtgesellschaftlichen Nutzen. Sie rückt indirekt die Berufsfischerei in die Opferrolle, was ebenfalls nicht der Realität entspricht. Und die nachgeschobene Frage, „welche Folgen hat das Abfischen im großen Stil für die Natur?“ lässt vollkommen außer Acht, dass zum Beispiel in Sachsen-Anhalt Anglervereine flächenmäßig die größten Gewässerbewirtschafter sind. Diese bewirtschaften schon über sechs Jahrzehnte die ihnen zur Pacht überlassenen Gewässer mit Erfolg , fördern mit eigenen Mitteln die Biodiversität, arbeiten mit Wissenschaftlern eng zusammen und haben in den eigenen Reihen studierte Fischereifachleute. Angler und Fischer haben die gleichen Wurzeln in einer mehr als dreitausendjährigen Tradition. Sie unterscheidet die Notwendigkeit der Erwirtschaftung des Lebensunterhalts mit dem Fischfang. Angler haben ein ureigenes Nutzungsinteresse an gesunden Fischbeständen, Berufsfischer unterliegen dagegen wirtschaftlichen Zwängen. Schon deshalb sind Berufsfischer heute mehr denn je auf Angler angewiesen, helfen sie den Berufsfischern in erheblichem Maße durch den Kauf von Besatzfisch, dem Kauf von Angelberechtigungen und dem Kauf von fischereilichen Dienstleistungen bei der Sicherung Ihrer Existenz.
Gewässer bedürfen heute nicht zwingend des Berufsstandes des Fischers. Und wenn weitergehende Fach- und Sachkunde erforderlich ist, kann der Pächter dies auch von Dienstleister, wie Herrn Maik Gerd Werner mit dem notwendigen Equipment oder einem Fischereidienstleister in Lohnarbeit erledigt lassen.

Deshalb waren auch die selbstgefälligen Aussagen des Fischers Kulawik und des Herrn Werner zu unterschiedlichen Ertragserwartungen und Ertragsspektren bei Anglern und Fischern wenig überzeugend und nicht zielführend. Bei etwas kritischer Betrachtung ihrer Aussagen wäre dann durch die Redaktion in der Recherche die Frage zu Tage gefördert worden, wie es sein kann , dass in einem vom Fischer über 1000 Jahre bewirtschafteten See, jahrelang tonnenweise Weißfisch entnommen werden musste und der Abdeckerei auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers zugeführt wurden. War daran vielleicht eine zu große Entnahme vorbestellten Edelfischs beim Fischer Schuld? Oder wie erklärt der Experte in seinem Gutachten zum Süßen See, dass Plötzen durchschnittlich 125 g aber Zander durchschnittlich nur 72g auf die Waage brachten? Wie passt seine Aussage im Fernsehbeitrag mit seinem erstellten Gutachten zusammen, in dem Herr Werner dem See attestierte: „ Große Zander sind nur einzelne und große Hechte nur unwesentlich vorhanden“?

Ich glaube, die saloppe Aussage des Herrn Werner, dass Angler Seen bewirtschaften nach A & Z und Fischer von A bis Z entstammen wohl eher einer Stammtischgesellschaft. Mit der Realität hat das wenig zu tun. Oder warum verlängern Eigentümer von Gewässern seit Jahrzehnten Pachtverträge mit Anglervereinen? Noch dazu gehört das Land Sachsen-Anhalt zu den großen Verpächter, welches dem Anglerverband durch die Zuerkennung des Titels “Anerkannter Naturschutzverband“ nachhaltiges Wirtschaften bescheinigt. 

Hilfreich für das weitere Handeln scheint mir auch in diesem Fall ein Blick zur Wissenschaft. Nach Arlinghaus et al. (2002) werden für eine nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung von Binnenfischereien Prinzipien benötigt, die auf Verantwortlichkeit, Verhältnismäßigkeit, Vorsorge, anpassungsfähiger Bewirtschaftung, voller Kostenbeteiligung und der Beteiligung aller Akteure basieren. Demnach ist nachhaltige Fischerei nur unter Beteiligung der Gemeinschaft zu erzielen, die alle Akteure mit einbezieht, sich auf langfristige Schutzziele einigen kann und Konfliktlösungen bereit hält (Arlinghaus et al., 2002; FAO, 2009)

Werte Redaktion,
eine weitere wichtige Frage ist, unter welchen Bedingungen Fische gefangen und auch wieder zurückgesetzt werden können. Es bedarf in Sachsen-Anhalt des vernünftigen Grundes. Hier ist auch eine Weiterentwicklung der Bundes-Tierschutzgesetzgebung angeraten. Warum sollen nur untermaßige Fische zurückgesetzt werden?
Forschungsergebnisse, nicht nur vom Leibniz-, oder des Thünen-Instituts belegen, dass z.B. große Laichfische einen mengenmäßigen und qualitativ viel hochwertigeren Rogen erzeugen. Ist es vernünftig sie „abzuknüppeln“? Ist es vernünftig, beim Fang eines für den Fänger nicht zu verwertenden zu großen Fischs, ihn trotzdem zu entnehmen und teilweise lieber zu entsorgen?

Damit wir uns richtig verstehen, Fische fangen ohne vernünftigen Grund, nur zum Spaß, lehnen wir ebenso ab. Berechtigt wirft Herr Benjamin Fischer die Frage im Film auf, wie es sein kann, dass jeder Fischereischeininhaber gleichberechtigt zum Fischer mit Berufsausbildung, Gewässer pachten und bewirtschaften kann. Anders wie aus der Konstellation im Beitrag zu vermuten, könnte dem Gesetzgeber der Gedanke des Gewässerkaufs und der anschließenden privaten Vermarktung  mehr am Herzen gelegen haben. 
Nachfragen könnte hier Erhellendes befördern. Aber auch der eigene Landesfischereiverband könnte dem Fischer sicher Antwort geben.

Abschließend noch ein Gedanke zu Fischbesatz.
Im Film wurden Besatzmaßnahmen in Binnengewässern kritisch hinterfragt. Tatsächlich werden die Ergebnisse moderner Forschung z.B. in meinem Kreisanglerverein schnell in die Breite getragen. So wurde der Endbericht zum Forschungsprojekt „Besatzfisch“ des Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) unter Leitung von Prof. Robert Arlinghaus sofort in der Beratung der Ortsvereine ausgewertet und in die Schulung der Gewässerwarte integriert. Und auch in Zukunft besteht das Ziel unserer Gewässerbewirtschaftung darin, Artenschutz durch Artennutz mit Nachhaltigkeit zu sichern.

Entsprechende Vorhaben sind bereits angestoßen und werden auch 2016 umgesetzt, sodass der gesellschaftliche Mehrwert des Angelns auch zukünftig weiter gesteigert wird.

Mein Fazit: 
Angeln ist so nachhaltig und modern wie nie zuvor.
Ein Verbot oder Einschränkungen des Angelns würden nicht nur den Gewässern und der Artenvielfalt, sondern der gesamten Gesellschaft massiv schaden.
In den nächsten Tagen wird unter Regie des Kreisanglervereins Sangerhausen, in Zusammenarbeit mit Behörden, Ökologen und Wasserbauern ein strukturell geschädigter Flussabschnitt des Fließgewässers 1.Ordnung, der Helme, durch den Einbau von Störsteinen ökologisch aufgewertet. 
Anders wie bestimmte „Tierrechtsorganisationen“, die für ihre
Zwecke „ Weltanschauungen von Menschen “ einfordern, kümmern wir uns um Fische und deren Biotope vor Ort, konkret, freiwillig und nachhaltig. 
Sie sind hiermit herzlich dazu eingeladen, auch über diese Facette der Vereinsarbeit in Sachsen-Anhalt zu berichten.

Werte Redaktion,
da offensichtlich mein letzter Zuschauerbrief sie nicht entmutigt hat und ich ihnen versprach, auch in Zukunft ein kritischer Zuschauer zu bleiben, möchte ich meine hoffentlich nicht zu kritischen Bemerkungen heute, im gleichen Kontext verstanden wissen.
In diesem Sinn verbleibe ich mit einem freundlichen Petri Heil und der zuversichtlichen Gewissheit, dass auch in Zukunft alles einen Haken hat.

Gerhard Jarosz
Sangerhausen, den 25.08.2016


----------



## Hechtbär (31. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen wehrt sich mit Stellungnahme*

Einfach klasse!!! Danke schön!!!! #6#6


----------



## fischforsch (31. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen wehrt sich mit Stellungnahme*

Vorab super Statement des LVSA e.V.! Wenigstens einer der öffentlich Stellung bezieht #6





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sachsens Angler, egal ob Mitglied oder Nichtmitglied im Verband, haben im Jahr 2014 insgesamt 256 Tonnen Fisch aus den heimischen Gewässern entnommen. Dem gegenüber steht eine Zahl von 3.844 Tonnen durch Berufsfischer in Stand- und Fließgewässern.


Aber findet hier nicht auch eine Verfälschung der Zahlen statt? Ich lese aus der Tabelle 256 t durch Angler zu 4 t durch Fischer. Die 3840 t stammen doch aus der Teichwirtschaft (Aquakultur) und können nicht mit den Zahlen der Angler verglichen werden (auch wenn manch Besatz im Vereinsteich daran erinnert).


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen wehrt sich mit Stellungnahme*

*Und es geht weiter *(werde gleich noch den Titel ändern):
Präsident Uwe Bülau von Sachsen-Anhalt hat mich gerade kontaktiert, nachdem ich in einer Mail alle LV auf diese Veröffentlichung aufmerksam machte, dass auch sein Verband dazu eine Stellungnahme veröffentlicht hatte:
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/images/pdf/aktuell/2016/Zuschauermeinung_zur_Sendung_Exakt.pdf

Auch hier habe ich nachgefragt, ob wir das im Wortlaut bringen dürfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen wehrt sich mit Stellungnahme*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Vorab super Statement des LVSA e.V.! Wenigstens einer der öffentlich Stellung bezieht #6Aber findet hier nicht auch eine Verfälschung der Zahlen statt? Ich lese aus der Tabelle 256 t durch Angler zu 4 t durch Fischer. Die 3840 t stammen doch aus der Teichwirtschaft (Aquakultur) und können nicht mit den Zahlen der Angler verglichen werden (auch wenn manch Besatz im Vereinsteich daran erinnert).


Weil in der Sendung eben ein Teil (Aquakultur) "vergessen" wurde - haben sie doch schön ausgeführt im Text, die Sachsen, finde ich.


> Diese ist jedoch der Aquakultur zuzuordnen. Folgende Zahlen, basierend auf dem Jahresbericht zur Deutschen Binnenfischerei und Binnenaquakultur 2014 (BRÄMICK), stellen einen ganz anderen Blickwinkel auf die Realität zur Fischentnahme durch Angler dar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen wehrt sich mit Stellungnahme*

Offtopic an

Musste grade grinsen, als ich nochmal so überschaut habe, wen ich in diesem Artikel lobend erwähnte..
Nieder*sachsen*
*Sachsen*
*Sachsen*-Anhalt

Entsteht hier eine anglerfreundliche "*Sachsen*-Achse" ???
;-)))))))))))))

Offtopic aus


----------



## fischforsch (31. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen wehrt sich mit Stellungnahme*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> - haben sie doch schön ausgeführt im Text, die Sachsen, finde ich.


Nein sehe ich anders. Es werden 4 t mit 3844 t verglichen und dies ist m.M.n. sachlich nicht richtig. Oder aber man müsste bei der Angler-Entnahme auch jegliche Entnahme aus Forellenpuffs berücksichtigen.

Aber egal Hauptsache es geschieht mal bisschen was in Richtung Öffentlichkeitsarbeit


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Sie splitten und zeigen das aber deutlich auf, dass es einmal um (Binnen)Fischerei, und einmal um Aquakultur (beides Bereich berufliche Fischerei) geht.
Eben auch (darum gehts ja mit), dass in den meisten Gewässern Berufsfischer und Angler eben KEINE Konkurrenz sind, da die Fischer einen Großteil über Aquakultur (Teiche, Karpfenzucht etc., wozu dann auch Forellenpuffs gehören würden) erwirtschaften und sich so der Entnahmedruck der meisten Gewässer ganz anders darstellt, als es die Sendung zu suggerieren versuchte ..


----------



## hirschkaefer (31. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen wehrt sich mit Stellungnahme*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Nein sehe ich anders. Es werden 4 t mit 3844 t verglichen und dies ist m.M.n. sachlich nicht richtig. Oder aber man müsste bei der Angler-Entnahme auch jegliche Entnahme aus Forellenpuffs berücksichtigen.



Sind Forellenpuffbetreiber nicht auch irgendwie Berufsfischer? Sie lassen nur andere die Arbeit machen und kassieren dafür gutes Geld.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Richtig - die Sendung wollte darstellen, dass die Angler den armen Berufsfischern die Fische wegfangen würden und haben dabei den Bereich "Aquakultur" etc. quasi unterschlagen, was dann natürlich ein verfälschendes Bild ergibt, was die Sachsen nun wieder versuchten richtig zu stellen., so hab ich das verstanden.


----------



## Kay63 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Endlich mal eine klare Aussage vom sächsischen Verband!

Vor einigen Jahren bin ich nach 30 jähriger Mitgliedschaft im DAV und später VDSF ausgetreten. Grund war die damals aktuelle Entwicklung die in der späteren Gründung des DAFV gipfelte. Mittlerweile sehe ich keinen triftigen Grund mehr, nicht wieder dem sächsischen Verband beizutreten.
Für einen Verband, der meine Interessen vertritt, gebe ich gern mein Geld aus. Ausserdem halte ich diesen Schritt für wichtig, damit unsere schöne Passion nicht durch realitätsfremde "Schützer" kaputtgemacht wird.
Vielleicht denkt der ein oder andere hier ja ähnlich und überlegt sich einen Eintritt in einen Verband der anglerfreundliche Positionen vertritt.

Thomas, das mit den Sachsen wirst Du wohl noch ein bischen üben müssen!!!!


----------



## hirschkaefer (31. August 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wann die Thüringer sich äußern. Schließlich gehören wir auch zu Mitteldeutschland - und damit zum Einzugsgebiet des Mitteldeutschen Rundfunks.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*



Kay63 schrieb:


> Thomas, das mit den Sachsen wirst Du wohl noch ein bischen üben müssen!!!!


Gibt auch durchaus kritischer zu sehende Punkte, wie der Hinweis auf "Fische fangen ohne vernünftigen Grund, nur zum Spaß, lehnen wir ebenso ab."
Klar ist Spaß am Angeln ein vernünftiger Grund (in meinen Augen), klar aber auch, dass es noch viel Arbeit braucht, um das durch zusetzen und dass da die Saggsn wohl noch zu ängstlich sind..

Daher auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Auch wenn ich einzelne Punkte vielleicht im Detail anders dargestellt hätte,* ist diese Stellungnahme in der faktischen Ausarbeitung wie im Fazit sowohl stimmig wie anglerfeundlich.



Ändert aber nix an der grundsätzlich richtigen Richtung.

Wenn ich das mit LFV-Bayern oder LFV-Baden-Württemberg oder dem DAFV mit seinen abnickenden Vasallenlandesverbänden (auch Thüringen steht da ja voll zum ebenfalls anglerfeindlichen  DAFV, wg. Frage hirschkaefer) vergleiche, sind die Sachsen aber Lichtjahre weiter Richtung anglerfreundlich unterwegs..


----------



## buttweisser (31. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen wehrt sich mit Stellungnahme*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Offtopic an
> 
> Musste grade grinsen, als ich nochmal so überschaut habe, wen ich in diesem Artikel lobend erwähnte..
> Nieder*sachsen*
> ...



Na deswegen werden die verschiedenen Sachsen ja sehr oft auch als ANGELSACHSEN bezeichnet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen wehrt sich mit Stellungnahme*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Na deswegen werden die verschiedenen Sachsen ja sehr oft auch als ANGELSACHSEN bezeichnet.


:q:q:q


----------



## UMueller (31. August 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Endlich !!! 
Genau das erwarte ich von unseren Verbänden. Das auf sowas reagiert wird . Und vor allem hat man sich pro-Angeln positioniert #6.Die eigentlich Primäraufgabe eines Anglerverbandes schlechthin. Sehr positiv auch das auf die Entnahmemengen eingegangen wird. ca. 50000 to Gesamtmenge wovon bei den Anglern dann ca. 19000 to verbleiben. Der größere Rest ist dann eben doch bei den Fischern die ja auch noch Aqua-Kultur betreiben. 
Am Anfang der Sendung hat man doch glatt den Aqua-Kultur Anteil den Anglern angelastet. Bewusst oder nur schlecht recherchiert? Bleibt wohl offen diese Frage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Dazu noch als weitere Info:
Der LVSA hat auch den MDR natürlich angeschrieben mit der Stellungnahme, sobald ich mehr erfahre, obs da Reaktionen seitens des Ö-R gibt und wenn ja welche, werden wir euch informieren...


----------



## Victor Laszlo (31. August 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Die Sachsen an sich sind einfach weniger Biersselig...
#g


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Sachsen-Achse steht.

Auch der AV-Niedersachsen hat sich klar positioniert:
https://www.facebook.com/anglerverb...354821712303/1092104297537355/?type=3&theater
Sie unterstützen die Position vom LVSA voll und ganz und empfehlen DRINGEND! die Position des LVSA zu lesen!


----------



## Dachfeger (31. August 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Da freu ick mir wie Bolle. Endlich ist Sachsen-Anhalt auch mal aufgewacht. Wobei ich mir da vom Präsidenten noch mehr zum Thema gewünscht hätte. Er geht ja nur auf sein Interview ein.

Sehr gut und auch pfiffig geschrieben fand ich die Zuschauermeinung von Herrn Gerhard Jarosz. Da habe ich teilweise herzhaft gelacht.
Am Besten fand ich die Stelle über Dr. Haferbeck der ja wohl irgenwann irgendwo mal für Fischereischeine zuständig war.

Kommentar von Herrn Jarosz: Seine(Herrn Haferbeck) berufliche Neuorientierung ist zu begrüßen, führt sie somit nicht zu befürchtenden Schäden durch eine Fachbehörde. :vik:


----------



## bacalo (31. August 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Danke Thomas:m und einen fränkischen Gruß an die "Angelsachsen"#6.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Wieso Danke an mich?

DANKE an die Sachsen-Achse ;.-))))
 An Sachsen, Niedersachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt...

Ich habs ja nur weiterverbreitet...


----------



## Rxlxhx (31. August 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*



> Gibt auch durchaus kritischer zu sehende Punkte, wie der Hinweis auf  "Fische fangen ohne vernünftigen Grund, nur zum Spaß, lehnen wir ebenso  ab."



Da bin ich ganz bei Herrn Bülau. Mittlerweile wird man am Wasser durchaus gefragt,ob man Sport oder Kochtopfangler ist.


MfG Rilehx


----------



## Sharpo (31. August 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Aber aus Spass auf nen Gaul steigen und reiten...über Stock und Stein springen...


----------



## Riesenangler (31. August 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Sehr gut. Danke nach Sachsen. Unsere Beandenburger Schnarchnasen sind ja mit dem Bundes DAFV auf einer Linie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Ich freue mich ausserordentlich, gerade auch die Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen im Wortlaut von Uwe Bülau, dem Präsidenten des Landesanglerverband Sachsen Anhalt e.V erhalten zu haben. 

Nachfolgend sein Statement auf der Seite des LAV SA; dann die Stellungnahme durch Herrn Jarosz vom Verband an den MDR. 

Ich bedanke mich in aller Form für die Erlaubnis und die gute Kooperation. Dieser Text wird auch in den Artikel (Eingangsposting) eingefügt.
---------------------------------------------------------​*Stellungnahme Präsident Bülau, LAV Sachsen Anhalt*

http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/
Liebe Anglerinnen und Angler,

am 24.08.2016 wurde von MDR Sachsen-Anhalt gegen 20:45 Uhr in der Sendung "Exakt - Die Story" unter anderem ein Ausschnitt aus einem Interview, welches ich mit dem MDR geführt habe, gesendet. Dieses Interview dauerte ca. 1,5 Stunden. Unter anderem wurde auch über die 16 verschiedenen Fischereigesetze und die damit nicht bundesweit einheitlichen Anforderungen zum Erlangen des Fischereischeins gesprochen, da Fischereirecht in die Hoheit der einzelnen Bundesländer fällt. Der kurze Ausschnitt aus diesem Gespräch, welcher ausgestrahlt wurde, ist daher leider aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.

Die in Sachsen-Anhalt geltenden rechtlichen Grundlagen sind dadurch nicht richtig wiedergegeben worden. Dies wird sicher allen unseren Anglerinnen und Anglern aufgefallen sein.

Das könnte natürlich unterm Strich dazu führen, dass Zuschauer zu der Auffassung gekommen sein könnten, dass es in Sachsen-Anhalt nicht erforderlich ist, einen ordentlichen Lehrgang zur Vorbereitung und zum Ablegen der Fischereiprüfung zu besuchen. Ich bitte euch daher, falls dies als Anfrage an euch herangetragen wird, richtig zu stellen, dass in Sachsen-Anhalt zwingend ein Pflichtlehrgang zum Erwerb eines Fischereischeines erforderlich ist.


Uwe Bülau
Präsident LAV Sachsen-Anhalt e.V.

---------------------------------------------------------​
Schreiben LAV-SA an den MDR; Gerhard Jarosz
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/images/pdf/aktuell/2016/Zuschauermeinung_zur_Sendung_Exakt.pdf

*
Zuschauermeinung zur Sendung Exakt – Die Story
„Machtpoker um Fisch – Millionenhobby Angeln“​*vom 24.08.2016 20.45 Uhr

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,
mit Freude konnte ich feststellen, dass sich der MDR in regelmäßigen Abständen immer wieder auf die eine oder andere Weise dem Thema Angelfischerei zuwendet, sei es mit Bezug zum Kormoran oder wie im vorliegenden Beitrag, mit Bezug zum Tierschutz. Dabei ist es auch für mich selbstverständlich, dass es unterschiedliche Sichtweisen geben kann, die wenn sie gesellschaftlich relevant sind, auch der Aufmerksamkeit eines ÖffentlichRechtlichen Senders bedürfen. Deshalb war ich nicht schlecht erstaunt über die Auswahl einiger, für den Inhalt zeichnenden Protagonisten. Aber nun zum Beitrag.

Zu Beginn der Moderation wird festgestellt, „so ein Angelschein ist schnell gemacht und günstig“. Diese Darstellung ist nicht gut recherchiert und entspricht nicht der Realität. Für den Erwerb des Fischereischeins in Sachsen-Anhalt ist vom Gesetzgeber ein 30 stündiger Pflichtlehrgang mit anschließender mündlicher und schriftlicher Prüfung erforderlich. Aus einem Fragenkatalog mit über 600 Einzelfragen, die 4 Wissensbereiche umfassen, sind 60 in einer schriftlichen Prüfung zu beantworten. Erst nach bestandener schriftlicher Prüfung, erfolgt die Zulassung zur mündlichen Prüfung. Auch hier gibt es eindeutige Vorgaben des Gesetzgebers. Erst wenn der Prüfling auch diese bestanden hat, darf er einen Fischereischein beantragen. Und ob der Erwerb eines Fischereischeins günstig ist, liegt wohl eher im Auge des Betrachters. So kostet die Teilnahme an einem Vorbereitungslehrgang in Sachsen-Anhalt mal schnell ab 70,00 €, die Prüfungsgebühr z.Z. 56,00 €, der Fischereischein für ein Jahr 13,70 € inkl. Fischereiabgabe und der dann noch zu erwerbende Fischereierlaubnisschein, entweder als Tages-, Wochen-, oder Jahreskarte bzw. Mitgliedsbeitrag eines Vereins. Da sind mal schnell 200,00 € und mehr zusammen.

Allein dieser Fakt entlarvt auch die Behauptung des Herr Dr. Haferbeck als falsch und interessengesteuert, da er nach seiner eigenen Aussage als ehemaliger Behördenleiter mit verantwortlich für zu erwerbende und abrufbereite Fach- und Sachkunde von Fischereischeininhabern war. Seine berufliche Neuorientierung ist zu begrüßen, führt sie somit nicht zu befürchtenden Schaden durch eine Fachbehörde. Das aber der MDR einer versprengten, mit missionarischem Eifer und anderer zweifelhaften Mitteln agierenden Randgruppe für vegetarische Ernährung eine Bühne bietet und zulässt, ein gesundes, hochwertiges und wertvolles Nahrungsmittel zu diskreditieren, ist schon erstaunlich. Dabei wird billigend die Verunglimpfung von zehntausenden Mitgliedern eines anerkannten Naturschutzvereins in Kauf genommen.

In der Moderation wird weiterhin die Frage gestellt: 
„Aber wer profitiert von diesem Angelfieber und wer nicht?“, 
um dann dem Zuschauer eine Antwort zu suggerieren, die ebenfalls nicht der Realität entspricht. Die einfache Gegenüberstellung der gefangenen Tonnagen der „Freizeitangler  mit 45.000 t Fisch/Jahr im Vergleich zu den Berufsfischern mit 4.500 t Fisch – „das ist gerade mal ein Zehntel“ – gibt keinerlei Antwort auf Vergleichbarkeit, Naturverträglichkeit, Nachhaltigkeit oder gar auf gesamtgesellschaftlichen Nutzen. Sie rückt indirekt die Berufsfischerei in die Opferrolle, was ebenfalls nicht der Realität entspricht. Und die nachgeschobene Frage, „welche Folgen hat das Abfischen im großen Stil für die Natur?“ lässt vollkommen außer Acht, dass zum Beispiel in Sachsen-Anhalt Anglervereine flächenmäßig die größten Gewässerbewirtschafter sind. Diese bewirtschaften schon über sechs Jahrzehnte die ihnen zur Pacht überlassenen Gewässer mit Erfolg , fördern mit eigenen Mitteln die Biodiversität, arbeiten mit Wissenschaftlern eng zusammen und haben in den eigenen Reihen studierte Fischereifachleute. Angler und Fischer haben die gleichen Wurzeln in einer mehr als dreitausendjährigen Tradition. Sie unterscheidet die Notwendigkeit der Erwirtschaftung des Lebensunterhalts mit dem Fischfang. Angler haben ein ureigenes Nutzungsinteresse an gesunden Fischbeständen, Berufsfischer unterliegen dagegen wirtschaftlichen Zwängen. Schon deshalb sind Berufsfischer heute mehr denn je auf Angler angewiesen, helfen sie den Berufsfischern in erheblichem Maße durch den Kauf von Besatzfisch, dem Kauf von Angelberechtigungen und dem Kauf von fischereilichen Dienstleistungen bei der Sicherung Ihrer Existenz.
Gewässer bedürfen heute nicht zwingend des Berufsstandes des Fischers. Und wenn weitergehende Fach- und Sachkunde erforderlich ist, kann der Pächter dies auch von Dienstleister, wie Herrn Maik Gerd Werner mit dem notwendigen Equipment oder einem Fischereidienstleister in Lohnarbeit erledigt lassen.

Deshalb waren auch die selbstgefälligen Aussagen des Fischers Kulawik und des Herrn Werner zu unterschiedlichen Ertragserwartungen und Ertragsspektren bei Anglern und Fischern wenig überzeugend und nicht zielführend. Bei etwas kritischer Betrachtung ihrer Aussagen wäre dann durch die Redaktion in der Recherche die Frage zu Tage gefördert worden, wie es sein kann , dass in einem vom Fischer über 1000 Jahre bewirtschafteten See, jahrelang tonnenweise Weißfisch entnommen werden musste und der Abdeckerei auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers zugeführt wurden. War daran vielleicht eine zu große Entnahme vorbestellten Edelfischs beim Fischer Schuld? Oder wie erklärt der Experte in seinem Gutachten zum Süßen See, dass Plötzen durchschnittlich 125 g aber Zander durchschnittlich nur 72g auf die Waage brachten? Wie passt seine Aussage im Fernsehbeitrag mit seinem erstellten Gutachten zusammen, in dem Herr Werner dem See attestierte: „ Große Zander sind nur einzelne und große Hechte nur unwesentlich vorhanden“?

Ich glaube, die saloppe Aussage des Herrn Werner, dass Angler Seen bewirtschaften nach A & Z und Fischer von A bis Z entstammen wohl eher einer Stammtischgesellschaft. Mit der Realität hat das wenig zu tun. Oder warum verlängern Eigentümer von Gewässern seit Jahrzehnten Pachtverträge mit Anglervereinen? Noch dazu gehört das Land Sachsen-Anhalt zu den großen Verpächter, welches dem Anglerverband durch die Zuerkennung des Titels “Anerkannter Naturschutzverband“ nachhaltiges Wirtschaften bescheinigt. 

Hilfreich für das weitere Handeln scheint mir auch in diesem Fall ein Blick zur Wissenschaft. Nach Arlinghaus et al. (2002) werden für eine nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung von Binnenfischereien Prinzipien benötigt, die auf Verantwortlichkeit, Verhältnismäßigkeit, Vorsorge, anpassungsfähiger Bewirtschaftung, voller Kostenbeteiligung und der Beteiligung aller Akteure basieren. Demnach ist nachhaltige Fischerei nur unter Beteiligung der Gemeinschaft zu erzielen, die alle Akteure mit einbezieht, sich auf langfristige Schutzziele einigen kann und Konfliktlösungen bereit hält (Arlinghaus et al., 2002; FAO, 2009)

Werte Redaktion,
eine weitere wichtige Frage ist, unter welchen Bedingungen Fische gefangen und auch wieder zurückgesetzt werden können. Es bedarf in Sachsen-Anhalt des vernünftigen Grundes. Hier ist auch eine Weiterentwicklung der Bundes-Tierschutzgesetzgebung angeraten. Warum sollen nur untermaßige Fische zurückgesetzt werden?
Forschungsergebnisse, nicht nur vom Leibniz-, oder des Thünen-Instituts belegen, dass z.B. große Laichfische einen mengenmäßigen und qualitativ viel hochwertigeren Rogen erzeugen. Ist es vernünftig sie „abzuknüppeln“? Ist es vernünftig, beim Fang eines für den Fänger nicht zu verwertenden zu großen Fischs, ihn trotzdem zu entnehmen und teilweise lieber zu entsorgen?

Damit wir uns richtig verstehen, Fische fangen ohne vernünftigen Grund, nur zum Spaß, lehnen wir ebenso ab. Berechtigt wirft Herr Benjamin Fischer die Frage im Film auf, wie es sein kann, dass jeder Fischereischeininhaber gleichberechtigt zum Fischer mit Berufsausbildung, Gewässer pachten und bewirtschaften kann. Anders wie aus der Konstellation im Beitrag zu vermuten, könnte dem Gesetzgeber der Gedanke des Gewässerkaufs und der anschließenden privaten Vermarktung  mehr am Herzen gelegen haben. 
Nachfragen könnte hier Erhellendes befördern. Aber auch der eigene Landesfischereiverband könnte dem Fischer sicher Antwort geben.

Abschließend noch ein Gedanke zu Fischbesatz.
Im Film wurden Besatzmaßnahmen in Binnengewässern kritisch hinterfragt. Tatsächlich werden die Ergebnisse moderner Forschung z.B. in meinem Kreisanglerverein schnell in die Breite getragen. So wurde der Endbericht zum Forschungsprojekt „Besatzfisch“ des Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) unter Leitung von Prof. Robert Arlinghaus sofort in der Beratung der Ortsvereine ausgewertet und in die Schulung der Gewässerwarte integriert. Und auch in Zukunft besteht das Ziel unserer Gewässerbewirtschaftung darin, Artenschutz durch Artennutz mit Nachhaltigkeit zu sichern.

Entsprechende Vorhaben sind bereits angestoßen und werden auch 2016 umgesetzt, sodass der gesellschaftliche Mehrwert des Angelns auch zukünftig weiter gesteigert wird.

Mein Fazit: 
Angeln ist so nachhaltig und modern wie nie zuvor.
Ein Verbot oder Einschränkungen des Angelns würden nicht nur den Gewässern und der Artenvielfalt, sondern der gesamten Gesellschaft massiv schaden.
In den nächsten Tagen wird unter Regie des Kreisanglervereins Sangerhausen, in Zusammenarbeit mit Behörden, Ökologen und Wasserbauern ein strukturell geschädigter Flussabschnitt des Fließgewässers 1.Ordnung, der Helme, durch den Einbau von Störsteinen ökologisch aufgewertet. 
Anders wie bestimmte „Tierrechtsorganisationen“, die für ihre
Zwecke „ Weltanschauungen von Menschen “ einfordern, kümmern wir uns um Fische und deren Biotope vor Ort, konkret, freiwillig und nachhaltig. 
Sie sind hiermit herzlich dazu eingeladen, auch über diese Facette der Vereinsarbeit in Sachsen-Anhalt zu berichten.

Werte Redaktion,
da offensichtlich mein letzter Zuschauerbrief sie nicht entmutigt hat und ich ihnen versprach, auch in Zukunft ein kritischer Zuschauer zu bleiben, möchte ich meine hoffentlich nicht zu kritischen Bemerkungen heute, im gleichen Kontext verstanden wissen.
In diesem Sinn verbleibe ich mit einem freundlichen Petri Heil und der zuversichtlichen Gewissheit, dass auch in Zukunft alles einen Haken hat.

Gerhard Jarosz
Sangerhausen, den 25.08.2016


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Das Schreiben von Gerhard Jarosz gefällt mir auch mehr als gut - ich freue mich, dass wir das alles veröffentlichen durften.

*DANKE nochmal an die gesamte Sachsen-Achse,* dass wenigstens ihr etwas für Angler und das Angeln macht, und das auch öffentlich!!!!!

Und nicht wie die Anglerfeinde der organisisierten Angelfischerei im DAFV und seinen abnickenden Vasallenverbänden und den in meinen Augen genauso anglerfeindlichen LFV-Bayern und LFV-BW, die Angler nur noch für deren Geld auch noch verarxxxxx zensiertzesniertzensiert......


----------



## 1.Hippo (31. August 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Danke Gerhard... danke Jens ... das sind TOP Stellungsnahmen. #6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Absolut!

Wo bleibt der DAFV???????


----------



## UMueller (1. September 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Absolut!
> 
> Wo bleibt der DAFV???????



DAFV = 6-(mehr als ungenügend)


----------



## Honeyball (1. September 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Wo bleibt der DAFV, fragst Du?

Das wurde doch nur im MDR gesendet und nicht bundesweit.|kopfkrat Da muss doch der DAFV nicht reagieren. #c MDR darf doch nur dort geguckt werden, wo der Sender auch zuständig ist. |rolleyes
Brandenburg reagiert nicht, weil es ja nicht im RBB gesendet wurde. 
Und die Niedersachsen sind ja wohl offenkundig MDR-Schwarzseher :g

Gab's das nicht schonmal, dass man das Fernsehn aus anderen Ländern nicht gucken durfte ;+
So rückständig wie der DAFV und einige seiner Abnickerverbände sind, haben die bestimmt noch nicht mitbekommen, dass sich da was geändert haben könnte in der TV-Medienlandschaft :m


----------



## Deep Down (1. September 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Nicht ungeduldig werden! 
Lasst dem neuen Geschäftsführer doch erstmal Zeit sich einzuarbeiten.





|muahah:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

ist aber anderes Thema, Rückmeldung kam auf meine Anfrage noch keine:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318889


----------



## Dachfeger (8. September 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Hier noch was neues zum Thema aus Sachsen Anhalt LAV.

http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/images/pdf/aktuell/2016/Simank_Fim_Redaktion_20160902.pdf

und hier noch auf der Vereinsseite:
http://www.anglerholzweissig.de/40799.html


----------



## gründler (8. September 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Ich würde mit der Strafanzeige usw.gar nicht erst drohen...ich würde sie sofort einleiten,anders lernen die es eh nicht.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Siehe dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319891


----------



## Dachfeger (8. September 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Haben wir das jetzt zeitgleich gemacht Thomas oder hast du das nur in einen neuen Thread geschoben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Zeitgleich ;-)


----------



## Dachfeger (8. September 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Dann war ich ja genau so schnell wie du


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

net schlecht ;-)))


----------



## Trollwut (31. August 2017)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen wehrt sich mit Stellungnahme*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Offtopic an
> 
> Musste grade grinsen, als ich nochmal so überschaut habe, wen ich in diesem Artikel lobend erwähnte..
> Nieder*sachsen*
> ...




Sind dann wahrscheinlich die Angelsachsen. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Machtpoker um Fisch - Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich mit Stellungnahmen*

Der war gut ;-)
#6#6#6


----------

